

Ask HN: How many are homeless to cut costs in the Valley? - austenallred

I showed up in Silicon Valley at the beginning of this week to live in my Honda Civic and avoid the high rent prices in Silicon Valley. Just at the Hacker Dojo I see a few other people that seem to be living out of their cars. How many are out there?
======
runjake
Don't let people tell you this is sad -- they are speaking out of their own
fears.

Accomplish what you want to do in life and make it an adventure. When you're
older, you will have good memories, you'll have forgotten any hardships and
remember the good times. _Stay adventurous_.

Citation: I lived in the woods with nothing for a good amount of time when I
was in my 20s.

~~~
smartwater
I know a guy who slept in a car and worked out of a coffee shop. He made a
million dollars the following year.

------
valdiorn
Not a Silicon Valley guy, but that sounds really sad. :(

Can I ask, why would you be willing to move there just to live out of your
car/hostel? Is Silicon Valley really _that_ awesome?

~~~
austenallred
Honestly it's been pretty awesome. It's really not bad living in a car, and
being in Silicon Valley (now that we're at the point that we're really serious
about our startup) is definitely worth it.

------
orangethirty
Just dropping by to say:

You are going after your dreams. Sleeping in a car is not something to be
ashamed of. Its rather awesome. Few people are willing to sacrifice in such
way for their dreams.

------
draker
Reminded me of an article I read in Inc., it seems Honda Civics are the
accommodation of choice for Valley camping.

 _The Leanest Start-up in Silicon Valley_

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/201207/leigh-buchanan/the-
leanes...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201207/leigh-buchanan/the-leanest-
startup-kurt-varner-dailytoaster.html)

~~~
austenallred
Or of those looking for a cheap, reliable car :)

------
onlyup
Where do people shower when they live out of their car?

~~~
austenallred
YMCA, gym, Stanford has commuter showers for people that bike.

